# Sideliner Product Liability Insurance?



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Just wondering what other small-scale beekeepers do about product liability insurance when selling only via word-of-mouth and farmer's markets?


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

For a few hundred bucks it depends on how much honey ur selling.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

We have found that Farm Bureau Financial Services understands what we do and have product liability (and other products) through them. 

fbfs.com


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm interested in this too... FBFS doesn't operate in Calif. it looks like


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

This ad is in the Walter T Kelley catalog " We can cover your Beekeeping Insurance needs with our special farm policy" Lani Basberg Agency,LLC. toll free 1-866-456-2572 [email protected] . I know nothing about it, just seen it in the catalog.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I also had never heard of this agency until today, but here is their website, specifically, their page on _Beekeeping Insurance_!

http://www.lanibasberg.com/our-services-kentucky.html


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Liability for beekeepers is not difficult to get. I have been in insurance for 17 years and have companies that will insure beekeeper liability. You do want to make sure that the agent you are looking at can write business in your state. The company in WTK may be able to write in Kentucky (which is part of the web address) but not in other states. That being said if you are in Kentucky and have coverage through them it is not only good just in Kentucky unless that is specified in the policy. Since I am lic. in Missouri I can only write coverage for those living or have their business address in Missouri but the coverage will go with them if they do business out of state.


----------



## pacificreserve (Jul 29, 2013)

Were you able to find product liability insurance for your beekeeping business? If you are making your living off of selling honey, I would strongly recommend you consider getting insurance (or at least get a quote). I can help you get a quote if you are doing business in Arizona, Texas or Nevada. If you need help finding a broker in another state, let me know too!


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Any underwriters in North Carolina onboard? Thanks


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Got liability insurance last week from Farm Family Insurance. The agent was familiar with the beekeeping/honey selling issues I had been concerned about. The process was fast, easy and hassle free. I think a good and knowledgeable broker helps, but Farm Family is worth while looking into.
I'm on Long Island in NY, and can stop worrying every time I sell a bunch of 1 lb. honey bottles to a farm stand for resale to retail customers.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

What was the cost for the insurance?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

400$ for the year. $1 mil/occurrence, $2 mil aggregate covers product liability, property damage, bodily injury.


----------



## dizzybee (Aug 17, 2012)

American National and Farm family specialize in farming coverage based on exposure 1 million /2 million is around $500.00 if you also have a road side fruit stand you can also have that exposure covered . 
I know I insure apiary and small farms. Lic Nevada Az and Utah Dawn [email protected] dawnfisler.com


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Erie insurance has a product liability policy that starts around $300 and goes up depending on your annual sales for a 1 million/2 million aggregate policy.


----------

